# Networking w/DLink Dub-e100 Problem



## exchguy (Mar 28, 2004)

I recently Zipper'd my HR10-250 and ran slicer to upgrade to 6.3a. I was also able to run the Enhancement script.

All seemed to have worked well with the exception of getting the networking piece. I have the Dlink Dub-E100 Rev B (USB 2.0). I am getting no lights at all.

At boot, it is telling me that USB device is not claimed by any driver. 

From reading some of the threads, it appears that I need some drivers for the Rev B version of this adapter (backported?).

I thought the rbautch enhancement script installed the USB 2.0 drivers, as I'm seeing the usb.map file.

What steps do I need to follow to get the proper driver installed for the Dlink?

thanks,
Exchguy


----------



## ibooyaka (Jan 6, 2007)

Did you ever find a solution to this? I am about to do the same to two HR10-250s and would like to know how to transfer the backported DUB-E100 (rev B1) drivers to the 6.3a slicer upgrade. 

My understanding is that the B1 revisions will work with the zippered HR10-250 when its running 3.1.5f but after you upgrade it to 6.3 you lose the driver. Can someone post directions on how to transfer the correct driver? Thanks


----------

